# Testing My Patience To The Limit!



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Dear all,

Really feel like sharing this. 

My DH and I have been trying to conceive for 1 year and investigating causes for over 6 months. Diagnosis = Male factor. Me, all fine following my gynecologist. 

Next step, applying for egg share at the Lister. They look at my results and say my oestragen level is missing and my FSH is borderline so they request a new hormone profile test. Wait forever for day 3 tests and results and my new FSH is 6 so great.

Send the results, get a call from the Lister saying that my oestragen is far too low. They ask me to do the same again next day 3 of my next cycle plus AMH test (egg reserve). Next day 3, I'll be on holidays so more delays... Plus, how worrying to be told this after having been diagnosed as fine.

There is clear evidence that I ovulate throughout my tests and yet again this oestragen is a concern but I hardly hear about it. Neither here or in guidelines... My gynecologist has not even asked for it at first. And then, when he saw the result, he was not surprised at all.

Situation is, either the fertility clinic is extra cautious because of egg sharing and / or my gynecologist does not have much of a clue which is worrying since I did all of my investigation with him.

Anyway, I will come down and enjoy my holiday but how frustrating... I cannot repeat these tests forever and if they do not want me for egg share, that is fine but all I want to know is what do I have and what are the implications for me?

Why is it so difficult to get medical clarity? And consensus? Where are we?

All I want is to know what I have. Not to be told I am fine and then I am not and then maybe I am...

Anyway, needed to get this out. Feeling much better now. 

Thanks & good luck to all!

Smila


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh hun how frustrating for you. As far as im aware the oestrogen is a good indication that you have eggs in our follies when you ovulate. If its low now then you might not get enough eggs to share. 
Best to put it to the back of your mind till your holiday is over then hopefully get some answers. 
Good luck   

Luv sally x x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

can i ask what was your oestrogen level.  my Gp told me mine was a bit low and hasn't elaborate further and we're still waiting to see anyone else.

worried now

Goodluck to you and hope it all works out OK xxx


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Pie Pig,

Sure, my Oestradiol this time is < 18.35 pmoL / L but my cycle was unusually late by a week that month.

I have asked again and again but no one can tell me what the norm is between for Oestradiol, between x and y.

They say it is more complicated than that and needs to be looked at in conjunction with other hormone related results and over a period of time depending on results... 

Anyway, let me know how you're getting on

Good luck

Smila


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

I just thought I would go back here and say that everything was just fine at the end and that I am currently an egg sharer at the Lister


----------

